# peroneus brevis tendon repair w/tenodesis



## brenda d lewis (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all

What code should I use:  1.  peroneus brevis tendon repair with tenodesis
rt ankle?     2. ankle arthrotomy (lateral gutter of ankle) with curettage of bone cyst and microfracture.    

Thanks, Brenda


----------



## mbort (Jul 18, 2008)

unfortunately Brenda, it appears that we would be coding from the top of the op note, are you able to post more of this op note?


----------



## brenda d lewis (Jul 18, 2008)

sure... 1.   incision was made to the lateral aspect of rt ankle and deepened down to the level of the underlying peroneal tendon.  The peroneus tendon was identified and noted to be flattened and partially torn but not completely ruptured.  The surgical site was irrigated w/normal sterile saline and the torn portion of the peroneus brevis tendon was excised and the peroneus brevis tendon was then tubularized.  At this point, the peroneus brevis tendon and the peroneus longus tendon were tenodesed using #2 fiber wire in a running locking type suture fashion.  The surgical site irrigated with normal sterile saline solution once again, and the tendon sheath was repaired with the use of 3-0 vicryl.   2.  incision made to the lateral gutter of the rt ankle carried down to the level of the underlying ankle joint capsule after which time significant loose cartilage in the anterolateral talar dome.  There was also noted loose cartilage in the anterolateral talar dome. This cartilage was freed from its surrounding attachments, and the underlying bone appeared to be somewhat soft.  It was curetted appropriately and subchondrally drilled with the use of 0.045k-wire.  The surgical site was irrigated with normal sterile saline solution.  The remaining portion of the ankle was inspected and found to be within reasonable condition.    Thanks for your help, Brenda


----------

